# Neue Produkte von race face 2007?



## xXx Xander xXx (29. September 2006)

Weiß jemand ob race face 2007 neue Protektoren auf den Markt bringt. 
Bin nämlich beim überlegen heuer noch knie -schienbein Protektoren zu kaufen. 

THX


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. September 2006)

Die Knie- schienbeinprotektoren bleiben unverändert. Kannst dir also ruhig jetzt schon kaufen. Neu ab nächstem Jahr ist der Oberkörperprotektor.

Rock'n Roll,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (29. September 2006)

sollte der nicht schon dieses jahr kommen ?


----------

